# HMS Prinses Beatrix



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,
A new resin scale model of HMS Prinses Beatrix

http://www.finewaterline.com/pages/kitrange/beatrix/princess beatrix.html

I hope that the mods are cool with this blatant piece of advertizing but it is an unusual type of model.

Regards


----------

